# Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 30, 2006)

Sallyberetta and I are planning a little sojourn into Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, amoung others. We'd like to hear from some of you travelers about special places to see in those states. 

Now, I told Sallyberetta that I just ain't seen all of Texas, yet. When she quit 'splainin' her wishes to me, she said, 'Now, Clod, you know there's more to life than Texas, and I want to see it afore you get too old to drive straight!' Dohh! Got me right between the eyes, she did.

So, I'm asking nice, and I'm sure this is gonna be an excitin' trip!  

Thanks!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 30, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Bardstown Kentucky comes to mind as a fun place to see.  Old historic town ,  Home of My Old Kentucky Home SP,  Makers Mark and Jim Beam Distillery tours.  Its about 30 miles West of I-65 and Elisabethtown, KY which is about 50 miles South of Lexington, KY on I-65.  Also Gatlinburg, TN at the base of the Great Smokey Mountains Nat'l Park is great, especially if you like tourist stops.  If you don't like tourist stops its still enjoyable to see the Nat'l Park.  Located 50 miles South-East of Knoxville, TN.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Mammoth national park on I 65 below Elizabthtown if you are into caves.  Abe lincoln birthplace also right off I 65 below Elizabthtown.  Corvette museum at Bowling Green KT on I 65.  Take in the cades cove drive if around Gatlinburg Tenn.  If in Nashville Tenn don't miss Music row downtown at night.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 30, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Thanks!  So far I'm gettin' interested.  Ya know maybe Sallyberetta shouldn't have suggested this trip.  Hmmmm .... Corvette museum ... Hmmmmm.


----------



## hertig (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Whatever you do, don't let Sallyberetta find out about Winter Island park off the coast of Salem, Mass.  Sure, it's cool and great views, quiet with great people.  Lots of boats; even a beach.  Sure Salem has great food and lots of history.  But you have to drive through New England to get there.  And in New England none of the roads are straight.  Or marked.  And none of the intersections are 90 degrees.  We drove around in circles for quite a while, even with explicit directions and a GPS navigation system, before we finally found it.  And the Boston rush hour pretty well shuts down the freeways in the morning and afternoon.  We lucked out going there, and left at 6am and just managaged to get past the Boston area by 7am when the craziness starts.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Now, hertig, you're jest tryin' to cause trouble with Sallyberetta.  How'd you know she wants to go all the way to the east coast?  I think you should let her hitch a ride with you next time you go that way.

I'm thinking Kentucky is as far east as I want to go right now.  Up 'til recently I thought Texarkana was on the east coast!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

If Sallyberetta enjoys crafty things she would love to see Berea and the college that is located there. The fact is that you probably would too as they do a lot with wood and leather there too. If you pass near Indianapolis, be sure to take in the Indy museum as it is worth some time if you have any interest in cars at all. There is a lot to see in the Louisville area, but it really is a bit too much city for us. On the other hand, Nashville is a must see. That town has more stuff for a country boy and girl than most anywhere with a bunch of buildings! And the Grand Ole Opery as well as the old Reyman Theater are must see. But there is also Monticello (http://www.monticello.org/) that is worth most of a day, along with may other historic sites. We spent three days there and wished that we had spent more.


----------



## hertig (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Does Sallyberetta like cats?  We travel with seven Siamese...

In illinois, mostly they have corn and soy beans.  Chicago has the Museum of Science and Industry which is a good way to spend a day or 3.  I think Springfield has something to do with Abraham Lincoln.  And then there is that little contest they hold in Indianapolis every now and again (the Indianapolis 500).


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 1, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Now, hertig, how did you know she has 9 cats?  That's a mighty tempting offer yer makin'!   

The whole 'Destination Illinois' trip started with an old friend of ours wanting to go back to her 'roots' or something like that.  So, we're ending our MH trip with her in Shelbyville and will rent a car to see the sites around there that interest her.  Plus, she gets to visit with her 'peeps', too.  (Then at the end of a week, she needs to fly back home.)  So, I'm sure we'll see old Honest Abe's Springfield, and I had forgotten about that lit'l ole race they put on in Indy.  Thank you.

Kirk, you're not going to believe this, but Sallyberetta suggested Monticello.  She pointed to it on the map (with one eyebrow raised), and I said, "Nah, that's not Jefferson's place. He lived on the east coast not way out here in Illinois!"  That really does put me in a pickle with Sallyberetta.  Thank you ...   

We've been to Nashville before, but just stayed at that big rainforest biodome hotel and went to the new Grand Ole Opry.  We need to spend a few days looking around.  That's a good reminder, Kirk.

Now, ya'll don't need to quit.  I bet you've still got lots of places in and around Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky,  and Tennessee that you've visited or would like to visit.  Shoot, I'll take a picher of it and tell you what its like afore you even go there!


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 1, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Don't forget the NASCAR Race this coming weekend (Brickyard 400).  Little Nashville is a cute town with lots of crafts (on 135 North of Bloomington, IN).  Go to www.Indiana.gov to check it out for some places to see.  Indianapolis has lots to do and see (Children's Museum is great).


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 2, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

I'm gonna have to watch that NASCAR race on TV.  I always get goose pimples watchin' those good ole boys kissin' the 'blarney stone' at the Indy race.

DL Rupper had a great suggestion about The Great Smokey mountains.  I like to be around mountains and lakes.  Now, I don't much like drivin' in the mountains in a MH!  Maybe I can borry one of those Corvettes from Kentucky that C Nash was talkin' 'bout!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 3, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Maybe we'll see Elvis in Memphis!


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 4, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Hey TexasClodhopper, went there to Graceland last Nov on the way to wintering in Texas.  Went to the entire thing (Graceland, Museum, planes, etc.  Was something to see, especially Graceland.  Area is not very good in my opinion, pretty run down neighborhood and not safe to be out after dark.  We stayed at the campground right across from Graceland that had a back entrance to the museum, etc., so was convient.  Even rode in a pink caddie to a RiB house for dinner (advertised at the campground, and they came right to our site and picked us up and then brought us back).  We had always wanted to see Graceland and it was worth it.  When I was real YOUNG, I use to sing to the better half.  Some say I sounded a little like Elvis.  Must have worked, as we are almost to 39 years of marriage next month and I still try to sing to her a little.  Kind a puts that sparkle in her eyes when I sing some of his old songs.  Sure do miss not seeing him.  His last concert was here in Indy.     :laugh:


----------



## camping gal (Aug 7, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Heading to Tennessee you've got to visit Cades Cove and the best camping in that area is in Townsend, TN. It's not a crowded or as busy as Gatlinburg but you're not too far away from all the action if you want to visit. Also Cherokee, NC has a new park-like area where they have re-release elk into the wild and you can go and see them in that area. The best time it visit either park is early morning or late afternoon but there is plenty to do to keep you busy. It's a great vacation get away. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 7, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Whoa!  This is getting to be a busy trip, ya'll.  Up 'til a few days ago, I thought Texas had it all.

I'm not too sure 'bout it now?


----------



## deniloo (Aug 8, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Don't forget about the Dale Hollow Lake and the Cumberland Lake in Northern Tennessee/Southern Kentucky areas. Very pretty in that neck of the woods!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 8, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Oh, no!  Now I have to recalculate the trip again!      Thanks!


----------



## hertig (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Just saw the Lincoln Museum in Springfield, IL.   Very well done, very informative.  Don't know if it will still be there when you get there, but the current 'travelling' display is on the first ladies (and occasionally the second ladies .   Just make sure you write down the exact time you enter and leave the parking garage (and get a receipt), as they seem to have a problem with overcharging there (they are looking into it, so it may be fixed by the time you get there).


----------



## deniloo (Aug 24, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Hey Clod, did you go on your trip yet? :question:


----------



## Troyster (Aug 24, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Have you given any thought to Shipshewana Indiana?  Lots of Amish crafts for a woman to spend money on, and lots of food and cheese and good home cooking to make it worth it for a fella.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 24, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Now, ya'll are jest loadin' me up, aintcha?  (My daddy usta tell me when we were movin' things around, "Don't worry 'bout da mule, son; jes load da wagon!")

No, deniloo, we're leavin' jus after that day-o-labor holyday.  Tanks for da tip, Troyster, I'm all fer home cookin'.  

We are plannin' to stop jus on de other side of dose smokin' mountins in North Carolina.  When I'm through there I'll be so smoothed out you cain't tell me difrent from a babe's bottom!


----------



## Micah (Aug 24, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Last year we went to Springfield Ill. to see the Lincoln Museum & library. It was very interesting, we spent 5 hrs there and it seemed only a short time.  I worked the bldg trades all my life and I think the bldg is a beauty, I spent as much time looking at it as I did the displays.  I don't  recomend Mr Lincolns Campground. I think it was shabby, it appears that they are ready to be rid of it and are letting it run down.  Near there is an Amish community (30 mi.)  they have great food, DW & I went there for supper one nite.
  On the way there we stopped at a campground in Mulberry Grove Ill. it is just off Rt. 70.  Cannot remember the name but it is in the Good Sam book.  It is a very nice place and we stopped in Mulbery Grove at the local Cafe for breakfast.  It's a combination Gas station , store, & a Cafe. We had a good breakfast and pleasent conversation with the locals. Mostly farmers, good folks, my kind of people.
  Let us know how the trip goes. Looks like we won't be going out again till it gets cool then it's off to Alabama for a week or so.    Keep the shiny side up.    Jerry


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 25, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Hey, this is startin' to be fun!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 25, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

We stayed in Lincoln's Campground last year and found it to be typical of mid-west campgrounds.  Nothing fancy, in a poorer neighborhood, but it did have full hook-ups which alot of campgounds in the mid-west do not have.  Didn't see too many better ones to choose from.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Tanks' to all ya'll good pipple for all the selections fer our lil' dosey-do through the midnortheast.

We'll leave out Tuesday fer a 2 day run to Illinois, stay a week around there, and onward east!

P'haps ah'll send ya'll a pichur or 2!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 1, 2006)

RE: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Have a great trip.  Look forward to all the fun tales when you get back. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 8, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

It has been a few days, but we've been traveling.  I sure don't like parks that advertise free WIFI but don't do anything to make it work!  I've heard that here before ...

We took two hard days driving here from Waxahatchie Texas.  Boy did I get a surprise when we crossed the Red River on I-30 in Arkansas and didn't fall off the edge!  There is something to the east of Texas!

I-30 is a pretty good road.  Lots and lots of truck traffic, though.  Had to be constantly on the watch for those jerks that that cross too quickly in front of us.  We ran this highway on into Little Rock and switched to I-40.  It was fine, too.

We ended up spending the night in Marion Arkansas at Americas Best RV Park.  Don't trust your GPS location for this park; call for directions.  It is off of I-55 going north.  It is a nice park at the right price.  No frills, but totally adequate and clean.

We're now staying in Shelbyville Illinois at a park.  I'll see if I can get better WIFI and send a picture!

More later ...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee



We have seen so many old fallen down barns here in Illinois. 

Falling Down Barn

Wish I could make a home out of one.


----------



## Poppa (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Hey Clod, I live in Celina Tn since Hurricane Katrina ran us out of Louisiana. Thats where Dale hollow lake is. The lake is about 61 miles long with severaal marinas that you can rent those party barges for about 175 a day. The area is teaming with little towns that have those little antique shops the ladies enjoy and by the same token they have the tractor musems also. Most of the food is good but is you end up in the Celina area drop us a line and we can get up somewhere. Our town has 1 flashing light and 8 stop signs. Most stores close on Wednesdays including the bank. Actually when they ask where you live don't give an address we just say on the rodge behind jacks store. Our preacher lives on the third boob in Pea Ridge.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

Thanks for the invite, Poppa!  We're circlin' the wagon in Asheville, NC right now.  Sooner or later we'll have to figure out a way to get back home, but I'm not in a hurry to do that right now.  Might be we'll end up going back through Tennessee on the way back.

We had some real good tips here on this thread and visited some of them on our way here.  Having a great time away from home!


----------



## lmradon (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: Where to go: Illinois Indiana Kentucky Tennessee

If you go to Monticello, Illinois be sure to visit the train museum that they have....fantastic.

lmradon
KC9HLS


----------

